# RemoteMods - scriptable remote modules



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

RemoteMods - small modules to override behaviors using the [Creston] remote port

This is kinda basic, but it solves a few problems I had and I could use the early feedback to see if it's useful to anyone else.

*Requires*:
Perl
RemoteProxy http://wmcbrine.com/tivo/
Tested on OS X and BSD

So far there are 3 scripts: log, txtRemote, and reSETCH

*Log responses:* (needs to run continuously) 
./log.pl 
Goal is to eventually extract statistics

*txtRemote* - transmits a text file of Port 31339 commands
Goal is to build a shareable library of macros

Existing Examples:


Spoiler





```
Commercial Skip Macro:
./txtRemote.pl TXT/CommBreak.txt

Sleep time - tunes 2 tuners to high nonexistent channels
../txtRemote.pl Standby1.txt  Standby2.txt 

User 1 - tunes 2 channels to 2 favorite channels, turns off captioning
../txtRemote.pl Fav1.txt  Fav2.txt  CCoff.txt

User 2 - tunes 2 channels to 2 favorite channels, turns on captioning
../txtRemote.pl Fav3.txt Fav4.txt CCon.txt
```



*Remaps* - retunes when "small" numbers are entered (needs to run continuously)
./reSETCH.pl CH/600s.txt CH/locals.txt CH/favorites.txt 


Spoiler





```
On Comcast, small numbers are SD, and HD are 3 digits.  Channels <100 will retune to the 600's.
==> 600s.txt <==
00	600
01	601
02	602
03	603
...
97	697
98	698
99	699

On a Premiere 2tuner, typical channel numbers will tune to Cable.  
This retunes the local channel numbers to ATSC format.
==> locals-HOU.txt <==
02	2 1
08	8 1
11	11 1
13	13 1
20	20 1
26	26 1
39	39 1
49	49 1

Retunes single digit channels, acting like favorites.
==> favorites.txt <==
01	11
03	13
04	45
05	45
06	69
09	36
00	730
```


----------

